
$5/month WordPress Hosting on AWS with Lightsail - toymachine
https://cloudconfusing.com/2018/09/05/how-to-cheap-wordpress-hosting-on-aws-with-lightsail/
======
StudentStuff
This setup seems to be missing IPv6 support (hello significantly worse
performance due to CGNAT on all mobile devices!) and you get harsh CPU & I/O
throttling from Amazon.

If your going to use a VPS (which is what Lightsail is), go with companies
that focus on that as their core offering. You'll generally get more features
and higher limits at a lower price point. As an example:
[https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/151580/impact-vps-
nvme...](https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/151580/impact-vps-nvme-kvm-
launch-seattle-50-off)

